# Hunter PGP heads shooting a jet, not covering evenly



## neverHook (Jun 18, 2019)

Hey everyone,

So I recently installed a sprinkler system in my backyard which is approximately 36'x36'. I have 4 Hunter PGP heads, one in each corner that are covering head to head.

My problem is that the flow out of them is a solid jet spray that results in the edge of the radius being dramatically overwatered, then the area under the arch of the stream getting little to no water. There is a little mist that settles under the arch, but not enough to keep the grass in those areas happy.

I will attach a crude drawing of what is happening, with the darker spots being where the most water is ending up (too much water) and the dry areas marked as well. There isn't a dry area on the right hand side because that is the south side and is shaded by a large fence, so it seems to be doing ok.

I am running the #6 nozzles and have 50psi pressure just before the manifold. I'm not sure what the pressure is at the heads though, the water does have to travel about 50 feet (including one elbow) before it hits the first head.

I'm sure it's something I am doing wrong because I am a total amateur. I just don't know what it could be. The videos of the PGP heads show them dispersing the water much more evenly between the head and the edge of the radius than what mine are doing. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

There is a little set screw that you should be able to see when looking at the nozzle. This set screw serves two purposes: holds the nozzle in the sprinkler, and can also break the stream a bit to increase the dispersion. Use the little white tool, allen head side, and you should be able to screw this set screw down a bit from the top until it breaks the stream and gives you what you're looking for.


----------



## neverHook (Jun 18, 2019)

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> There is a little set screw that you should be able to see when looking at the nozzle. This set screw serves two purposes: holds the nozzle in the sprinkler, and can also break the stream a bit to increase the dispersion. Use the little white tool, allen head side, and you should be able to screw this set screw down a bit from the top until it breaks the stream and gives you what you're looking for.


Awesome thank you, I will try that out today. I know they were too hold the nozzles in as well as to lower the range, but I had left them high because I didn't want the range limited. I had no idea it was also there to break up the stream. Thank you.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Using the set screw that holds the nozzle in place to break the stream is really not recommended but a lot of us do it anyway, give it a shot i have done it on a few different lawns without issues. Also i cant remember the specs off the top of my head but the LA (grey nozzles) may work better too, they don't arc high at all compared to the blues. 90% of my heads are using the grey LAs on my yard.


----------

